# What ya think



## steve bellinger (Apr 18, 2017)

I started this over 10 years ago. After the son died 12 years ago I don't think I even went into the shop. Well when I thought it was time to get back to it, this is what I started making. It's solid cherry and walnut veneer with some solid walnut. Well this is as far as it ever got. Now it's just sitting here not glued or sanded just sitting here being held together with the mortise joints I build it with. Now right after getting to this point is also when I got my first lathe and I've hardly done any flat work since. Ok now the question should I just disassemble it and build something else or just kick my self in the rear and finish it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Finish it. Without a doubt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 18, 2017)

I vote for finishing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2017)

You gotta finish that Steve, looks great so far! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like a pretty amazing piece Steve, I think you should finish it. Love the cuts on the drawers, that's going to be sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Apr 18, 2017)

Finish it. Great looking piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 18, 2017)

I think first you should ask yourself why you quit working on it. Then be honest with yourself when you answer that question. Then and only then if you can come to terms with why you stopped working on it should you move forward with it. Only do it if you really want to. It's a beautiful piece like all of your works and it is worthy of being finished, but for the right reasons.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 18, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think first you should ask yourself why you quit working on it. Then be honest with yourself when you answer that question. Then and only then if you can come to terms with why you stopped working on it should you move forward with it. Only do it if you really want to. It's a beautiful piece like all of your works and it is worthy of being finished, but for the right reasons.


 Greg you bring up a really good point i hadn't even considered. i really can't tell ya why i quit working on this even after all this time. I've looked at it sitting there for years and till today i never even considered finishing it. I believe i'm gonna take your advise and give it some real thought and go from there. Heck now i got to think you know that could be danger-est lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like a whole lotta work has gone into it already. A practical question I would ask is do you need it? have a place for it? That is one reason I don't do as much flatwork any more, I've already made every thing I need, new stuff would just take up room....


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2017)

Seems you're almost there... Even if you sell it or give it away, you could close out that part of your life. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 19, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like a whole lotta work has gone into it already. A practical question I would ask is do you need it? have a place for it? That is one reason I don't do as much flatwork any more, I've already made every thing I need, new stuff would just take up room....


 Barry at the time i had a old desk that my father in law had given me. just one of them metal IBM desks as that's where he worked,and it did it's job,but not to pretty. This was to replace it. Since then we have gotten rid of that, and have a small wood desk that the wife bought at a antique shop.( she got tired of waiting ) So yea i still got a space for it, by moving that small desk out and putting this where it was gonna go all along. Ok just dug through some old pics i had saved and found the pic of what i was wanting back then. This is about what it will look like if i choose to finish it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorta Greene and greene- either way nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2017)

What the hell kind of chuck did you hold that in ? 
I'd say your ready to finish it. There's a reason your at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorta Greene and greene- either way nice work.



Aurora Pedestal Desk in the Greene & Greene Style

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2007/07/prweb537253.htm

http://furnituremaker.com/furniture-portfolio/aurora-pedestal-desk/

If you decide to finish it, and want to sell it, it should bring in a pretty good chunk of ching....that design goes for $19,500!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Aurora Pedestal Desk in the Greene & Greene Style
> 
> http://www.prweb.com/releases/2007/07/prweb537253.htm
> 
> ...



i wondered if that was Darrel. He real does nice work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 19, 2017)

I didn't remember who had done this. So thanks for the links. Ether way if I do finish this it will have something in it to make it different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 19, 2017)

OH man I would love to see it finished.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll echo what Greg said. I think if/when you elect to complete it that it'll be one of those "good for the soul things"--whether you sell it or not. Otherwise it'll just be really nice storage area. Nice work!! btw

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

It must be finished!
Love the cloud lifts

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

